
A smart object to help you through grief might be less dumb than it sounds - burntrelish1273
https://thenextweb.com/apps/2017/03/13/a-smart-object-to-help-you-through-grief-might-be-less-dumb-than-it-sounds/
======
burntrelish1273
Just finished up my pre-need (that's service, coffin, vault and
transportation), headstone, burial plot and escrow account for opening (that's
a backhoe). Do it now: it's cheaper to negotiate these costs now and less
burdensome to your family. Also, leave an always current inventory of wills,
trusts, passwords, keys, assets and accounts where survivors can easily find
them. Leave specific instructions for what you'd like done with social media
accounts and decide whom gets what ahead-of-time. Finally, don't put any
children on bank accounts, make it payable upon death. Prevent, as much as
possible, squabbling about money and/or property should someone die or become
incapacitated.

PS: opt-in as an organ donor, where applicable.

